# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Norse Churches in 3D

## Chlodowech

A list of 3D Models i made of Norse Churches and Cathedrals in Iceland and Greenland (Faroe Islands will be included soon, too, and maybe also Norway)

Let's start with...

...Skálholt, the most important medieval diocese of Iceland:



Inside:



The 12th century cathedral which i modeled was in fact a stave church, and probably the largest one ever built (in a country that has almost no forests; the wood was brought from Norway by ship)



Garðar, Greenland's medieval diocese, existant from 1126 until 1378; the cathedral was the largest medieval church built in Greenland, but compared to european churches of that time it's really small.

The whole farm:




Undir Höfda, today Sondre Igaliku, only few miles southeast of Garðar, with one of the larger medieval Greenlandic churches:



Inside:



Narsarsuaq, Norse name unknown, was the Benedictine Convent at Greenland, with a small 12th or 13th century church:



to be continued...

----------


## Redrobes

Exquisite ! Wonderful ! Bravo  :Smile:

----------


## Chlodowech

The church next to the trading site at Gásir, northern Iceland, built around 1260 to 1300 AD, destroyed in the mid 16th century.







And the whole trading site:

----------


## RedKettle

Pretty cool stuff. You can certainly feel how these buildings acted in their surrounding. It is nice being able to see multiple examples of this church style together, it help with the understanding of the Norse environment.

It would be nice if there was a little more variety in the wood texturing, specifically in Skalholt and Gasir. It would probably not be as noticeable if there was not as much contrast between the light and dark wood planks. Is there any way to add some variety or reduce the contrast in the texture? Other than that I like what I see!

----------


## JefBT

amazing set of buildings

----------


## Caenwyr

Hi Chlodowech, this is amazing! What sort of software did you use? Must be a pro package or something, at least I don't know of any method to use light sources in Sketchup Free.

----------


## Chlodowech

I'm using SketchUp for modeling, and Kerkythea for rendering the finished models, actually no kind of pro software  :Very Happy: 

Kerkythea - Home

----------


## Chlodowech

By the way, i created a new model of the Garðar Cathedral, after having read a book about it with much more new information about the building, its surrounding and fittings.

Here it is:

----------

